# I made a Carving Bench today



## EPJartisan

After seeing this type of table in the background of some of favorite carvers here on LJs… I decided I wanted to build one for myself. The universe answered with a dumpster find of a table top that had an inset area for a (now broken) glass top. Found myself some 1" MDF, some wheels… and assembled this carving workbench. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I would fit an extractor fan underneath to use it for downdrafting, this will keep everyhting nice and clean the bench you have made lends itself to this easily.I hope whatever you decide that you and your new project or bench have ahppy life,I.E very LONGLIFE together, Alistair


----------



## mojapitt

Looks very functional. I can see why it works well for carving.


----------



## RodDawg

This is a great find and a great table. I also like the idea of putting a fan underneath for down drafting. This would keep your work area much cleaner. I love it just the way it is though.


----------



## vikingcape

Pretty sweet idea. Looks like it will go to good use


----------



## helluvawreck

That will be a nice addition to your shop. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## EPJartisan

I wish I had made one of these years ago… I varnished the top and since I can flip over the top insert I decided to carpet one side for soft and organic shapes. I love it… next I will add a dust collection below.


----------



## Druid

Looks like a good size, and versatile bench. Nice way to recycle the table into a new tool for your shop. It will be interesting to see the addition of the dust collection.


----------



## Johnniez

Sure is a lot fancier than my old WorkMate which is what I use for a workbench.. Works for me very well.

Nice job on the bench… Great work.

Johnnie


----------



## Hammerthumb

Was going to ask about your hold down method. Thanks for the pics. Looks great EPJ!


----------



## chrisstef

Nice little bench Eric. Im finding out that ive got a thing for carving so I gotta ask what kinda of chisels do you use?


----------



## freddy1962

They look like Pheil Swiss Made. (the set) Guessing here, the brown handled 2 maybe Woodcraft and the nubby one Flexcut.


----------



## EPJartisan

Yep they are Pfeil Swiss.. 
I got them for my birthday just this year.. (I checked when I posted here on LJs. LOL. I have had them for 179 days.) Though not getting as much use as I would like. I was used to cheaper and used carving tools for a decade.. so I got really good at sharpening.. but these tools really keep their edge!


----------



## frosty12

wow that work bench looks great ,nice job making it, i should have one of thoes


----------

